# Wanting tips for fighting heavier opponent



## JasonAG1 (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm 6'3 weighing ~150 pounds, and one of my classmates is ~5'7 weighing ~210 pounds. Whenever I do rendori with him he always overpowers me due to his size advantage and low center of gravity. My sensei mentioned foot sweeps possibly being effective, but with his low center of gravity, I'm finding that to be just as difficult as a standard shoulder throw such as seoi nage  Tips for what might be effective against him would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 19, 2015)

There's a reason why judo has weight classes. Throwing someone in randori who is almost half again your weight is hard. If he also has a lower center of gravity it's even trickier.

Tactics aside, the bottom line is that you have to have a really significant advantage in skill to balance out that much of a size discrepancy. That means a lot of mat time and years of practice.

In the short term ... try to keep him moving. It should be easier to catch him while he's stepping than to force a throw while he's set in place. You might also use your height advantage to get dominant grips (high collar or over the back might be good).


----------



## mber (Aug 21, 2015)

Not sure how traditional your school's method of randori is, but kneeling throws can be advantageous against smaller opponents. I've also personally found it effective to led the smaller person lead, as often  even an experienced opponent will grant you an opportunity unintentionally. You have the size and probably strength advantage sufficient to avoid falls while you follow your opponent's movements...it's essentially a flexible war of attrition that you can win.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 22, 2015)

JasonAG1 said:


> My sensei mentioned foot sweeps possibly being effective, but with his low center of gravity, I'm finding that to be just as difficult as a standard shoulder throw such as seoi nage


I study kung fu, but this tip should work just as well as you.  Sweeps and trips will work against heavier opponents but you can't use just brute force to do it.  You have to be aware of their center of balance and catch them when they aren't rooted.  If you can get a big person to move then sweep when they start moving.  If you can get a person on one leg then sweep the standing leg.  If you can get your opponent off balance then sweep them as they are trying to regain their balance or as they are losing their balance.



Tony Dismukes said:


> try to keep him moving. It should be easier to catch him while he's stepping than to force a throw while he's set in place


  I agree with this and do this as well. I have no problem with sweeping someone who is moving.  To be honest that when I look to sweep or trip someone.  Feet Moving = No Root which means sweeping can be done with high efficiency.  Now timing a sweep is entirely another issue.


----------



## Langenschwert (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, that's a big chunk of change to move.

I would do some serious strength training and then plyometrics. 

For throws, uchi mata is great against shorter opponents, since you can lift your leg higher compared to him. I'd also try tai otoshi and okuri ashi harai. Maybe osoto otoshi or osoto gari. You can use small sweeps (kouchi/kosoto gari/gake) to set him up and then nail him with something else. You're not going to get seionage or o goshi to work on him very often.

However, I am the world's worst judoka, and you probably shouldn't listen to me.


----------

